# Backpack for a dog and weight



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I got my dog a backpack to help him get more exercise (we live in a city, and he is a high-energy dog). Howevet, I was told not to overdo it. I was wondering is putting in three liters of water (1.5) on each side too much (this would be for a 30-40 minute walk/jog once a day)? My dog is about 65 pounds and has a wide chest/wide frame. Thank you!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

How old is your dog?


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Oh, I never thought about a backpack, but my neighbor is trying to help her dog loose weight and this may be a good option...will have to a little research for her on that!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its generally recommended between 10-15% of body weight, some people go as high as 20%, depending on the dog. Other things to consider would be age, physical shape, distance, incline, outside temperature, etc. 
I use a pack with Uno when we go on hikes, but I always watch for signs of distress, I keep it relatively light because we cover long distance and hiking uphill can become streneous.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't make him jog with a weighted backpack on.

I've heard 10%. I got a backpack and stuck a one-pound bag of rice on each side. I like rice over water because it will conform to his body. Water bottles seem like they'd be uncomfortable and dig into their sides -- imagine stuffing water bottles in your coat pocket and carrying them around.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Some good points to consider above. I just wanted to add something about the type of surfaces he'll be walking on - if they are hard, I'd definitely be a touch careful about the weight as well.


----------

